# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Stanchions/Barrier system in exhibitions

## sporkguy

Does anyone have any tips or resources for stanchions/barriers in an exhibition?
Any examples of something you've used in the past that worked well?

Thank you!

----------


## Paul Brewin

We use a Standex system -- 1" square aluminum tube pieces that fit together with T's, corner pieces and flanges with screw holes for wall and floor mounting. Here's a *link* to the connectors, I don't recall if you have to order their particular aluminum extrusion, although I think it has a silver anodized finish. You wouldn't want people sitting on these railings as they are lightweight and the twist-n-lock connectors are plastic, but the tubing is easy to cut for custom layouts. We typically put barriers at a 2' height and 2' from the wall, although some lenders prefer a 3' distance from the wall. Most crossbars we use are about 5' long. I'll post a pic when I can.

----------


## tofayel563

Hi guy
I think you will get clear concept from this link
http://www.mailman.listserve.com/pip.../msg00017.html

regards

----------

